# Not really a beginner but...



## Yoshi

I'll try to explain myself. 
I have been playing piano for about 7 years, but only as a hobbie. Means, I had classes but I wasn't taking it seriously because I never thought of having a music career.
Turns out about 2 years ago, my love for classical music in general and piano playing got bigger and bigger and I couldn't think of anything I loved more than that. 
The thing is, people have been telling me that I decided this too late. I'm 16 now and there's only one school year left for me (a bit young to finish school I guess lol). I can't turn back now, so this is really what I want to do. Have a degree in music on a professional academy somewhere, try my luck. 
I think I'm a beginner when it comes to studying music seriously.

So... my questions: Do you think it really is too late for me? Or is it possible, with 7 years of playing as a hobbie and 2/3 years of serious study? If you think to be a pianist requires much more work than that, what other careers related to classical music would you recommend?
I am completely lost about this ( absolutely no one in my family is into music ) and I wanted some tips from anyone who studied music professionaly.

Thank you for reading and sorry for my english


----------



## Mirror Image

I think you can do anything you want to if you put your mind to it. You obviously show a great deal of passion or at least that's what I get from reading your post. My question to you is have you ever thought about seeking a career as a composer? It's never too late to learn anything, but I think once you learn how to write music you should definitely think about enrolling in a composition program in a college somewhere. You could even take private lessons, but if being a pianist is your true desire, then you should seriously think about getting more lessons in theory, technique, etc. You could enroll as a piano student in a college. As with anything, being a good musician or composer is a lifelong quest no matter how much you know or learn about theory or technique.

I hope this helps you in some way. Also, just to let you know, there are a lot of great musicians that come from non-musical families, so I think if you have an ear for music and enough determination you could very well do what you want.


----------



## Krummhorn

Jan,

Imho, it is never too late to begin a new musical journey or hone one that you've started before. Get yourself a teacher or tutor for the instrument you wish to persue and take yourself to the next level.

In years past, I had a 60 year old organ student at one time ... her goal was to eventually be proficient enough to play in church. She reached that goal and was for many years my substitute when I needed time away. 

I began piano lessons at age 6 and then went on to study classical organ at age 12 and secured my first church organist position during that first year, and have been playing in church ever since ... now some 49 odd years later still glad my parents prodded me along in those early years and have absolutely no regrets. 

Like Mirror Image has stated above, you can accomplish your goals once you decide to put all your efforts into it. I'd say set your goal and go for it. I wish you well.


----------



## Yoshi

I was a bit afraid of posting this but I can see now that I don't regret it. 

Mirror Image, thank you so much for your reply. 
I do have alot of passion for music, althought I have to admit that my knowledge of classical music isn't that great. Considering my non-musical family, I had to discover it by myself.
No, I never considered a career as a composer. I have to admit I'm a bit scared of criticism and that I always thought composing was something that many few people could do. Now that you say that, I should inform myself more about it. Private lessons sound like a good idea too.

About the piano, I'm having a more intensive course at my conservatory this year and I started buying like, every single book about theory, history of music, scores with exercices and other pieces etc. that I could find. 

Thank you so much, your post made me feel less confused and more confident.


----------



## Mirror Image

Jan said:


> I was a bit afraid of posting this but I can see now that I don't regret it.
> 
> Mirror Image, thank you so much for your reply.
> I do have alot of passion for music, althought I have to admit that my knowledge of classical music isn't that great. Considering my non-musical family, I had to discover it by myself.
> No, I never considered a career as a composer. I have to admit I'm a bit scared of criticism and that I always thought composing was something that many few people could do. Now that you say that, I should inform myself more about it. Private lessons sound like a good idea too.
> 
> About the piano, I'm having a more intensive course at my conservatory this year and I started buying like, every single book about theory, history of music, scores with exercices and other pieces etc. that I could find.
> 
> Thank you so much, your post made me feel less confused and more confident.


You're very welcome, Jan. I will tell you that criticism is something that all musicians have to deal with whether they like it or not, but don't let anyone discourage you from doing what you want to do.

I have a friend who is a great jazz guitarist and he came from a non-musical family. He took many lessons as a teenager and even taught lessons for many years, but music wasn't something he wanted to pursue as a career. He works as a graphic designer and I think he enjoys that very much, because he's still able to use his mind and be creative.

Anyway, you never know what life is going to throw at you, but I think with hard work, determination, smart choices, and that fiery passion that you have inside of yourself, you could very well do anything. You just have to want it bad enough. Nobody said it'll be easy, as nothing truely is, but in the end you'll be doing something that you love, and if not, then at least you tried, right?

Good luck to you in pursuing your passion, Jan.


----------



## Yoshi

Krummerhorn thank you so much for your reply too.
I'm glad to hear about your student and that made me feel so much better.
Also getting your first organist position at the church in your first year is a great accomplishment. You must have worked really hard.
Maybe you're right and I should stop worrying if I will suceed or not.

Like Mirror Image replyed above, in the end at least I tried.
Yes I suppose I will have to learn how to deal with criticism. I also thought of doing music as a second thing and have a different career but for some reason I can't even think of that now. I love it way too much to let it just be a 'hobbie' again. If that makes sense.

Thank you both for your support.  I should get more self-confidence and work hard.


----------



## Krummhorn

Jan, 

You're welcome. 
I too had a different career in the everyday working world ... I could not sustain myself on the church income in the regional areas where I have lived. After I took early retirement from the mainstream working world a few years ago, I have been able to devote all my energies to music in one form or another. 

Great to read that you love for music has not waned. You can do nothing but succeed if you put the effort into it.


----------



## danae

I only have one thing to add to what MI and Krummhorn have already said: you need to find yourself a teacher. One that you really trust, respect and admire, and one that can trully inspire you and help you make the right choices. A mentor, if you will. You're still very young and you need someone experienced to guide you towards the right direction. This can't happen overnight. It will take some time. You have to meet teachers, have a few lessons and then decide who "suits" you better.


----------



## Yoshi

Thank you Krummhorn. I've been told to be ready to have an alternative career if I don't suceed. I'm not sure what yet.

Danae, fortunately I get along very well with the teacher I'm having this year. I talked to him about this and at first he said don't do it. That it was very hard and I should do something else. Of course I disagreed. After some time he told me he was so worried about me that now he would do anything he could to help me, like giving me extra classes on summer or everytime he was free. Friendly but it didn't happen because he was too busy.
I agree that I'm young and need someone to guide me and that's why I'm trying to find experienced people to talk to. I really want this but it's not that easy when most people tell me it's way too hard or late for me.


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> I really want this but it's not that easy when most people tell me it's way too hard or late for me.


First of all, if you really want something don't let anyone take that away from you.

Secondly, if you're looking for financial safety, or if you're lloking to make easy money or something of the sort, then yes, music is the last place you can look.


----------



## Yoshi

Yes the financial issue is what's making people tell me to do something else, but to be honest I don't really care.


----------



## danae

Jan said:


> Yes the financial issue is what's making people tell me to do something else, but to be honest I don't really care.


 Then go for it! Art will never betray you, if you give it all you've got.


----------



## Yoshi

Thank you I think so too. And I rather do something I love.


----------

